# Early Pearl



## biggerbuds (Dec 19, 2009)

i grew early pearl for about 3 years,it was a nice smoke,bit trippy i though,it had a very nice sweet smell & taste,was easy to grow indoor & out.i would grow it again

the beans came from sensi seeds


----------

